# Scott S50 2008 Question



## Quest08 (Mar 2, 2008)

Would the S50 be a good first bike? I have read in some of the previous threads that the frame is a good base for upgrading components over time. Also, any Clyde type Riders have any experience with the S50? I'm 258 lbs and will continue to drop to around 210-215 and wonder if that would be too much for a frame like the S50. Thanks in advance for any feedback.


----------



## Lakemichchip (May 19, 2008)

*Great Bike*

I have the Scott S40...it is a great bike. The frame is the same as the S50. I am 245lbs and have had had no problem for 1200 city miles.

I love Scott bikes and hope to see more dealers soon.


----------

